# Trailer for new biking-related movie



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Will this be good or bad for bike commuting?
PREMIUM RUSH - Official Trailer - In Theaters 1/13 - YouTube


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh no, we're going to be plagued by even more hipster fixed courier wannabees, well for at least a couple of weeks. I don't need to see the film now - the trailer pretty much gives the plot away. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

knew something like that would be made, but dreaded it as well. That movie for me will rely entirely on how well JGL can act...if I bother to see it.


----------



## matyekim (Nov 5, 2010)

I wouldn't mind it. Release date is January 13. Simple chance it will be rainy season here. The trend hoppers usually die down because of a little downpour and cold weather (well that's how it is in San Jose). The following spring however, might be another story.


Also bad cop movies. blah, when there's always one bad cop. He usually has bad cop friends.


----------



## Halcyon819 (Oct 19, 2011)

haha he jumped over a 3 foot fence no problem... wish i could do that


----------

